# Schlamm durch / in Pflanzenzonen im Teich?



## Kentucky (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich über zwei Foren durch das Thema gelesen habe, frage ich mich, warum man nicht beim Einfachsten beginnt: Die Wasserwerte. Statt dessen beschäftigt man sich damit, wer die beste Technik hat. Das ist wahrscheinlich so, weil keine Fische im Teich sind, und man einem Irrtum erliegt: Wasserwechsel brauchen nur Fische.

Der Teich wird nur nachgespeist. Wasserwechsel gibt es nicht. Die Karbonathärte ist entsprechend mau. In dem ganzen Teich gibt es nicht einen Grund für Pflanzen im Filtergraben zu wachsen. Auch ein Teich ohne Fische ist kein Perpetuum Mobile, das man immer nur im Kreis pumpen kann. Alles Leben darin verbraucht Mineralien. 

Mulm (nicht Schlamm) wird akribisch abgesaugt. Dabei gehen weitere Mineralien und Nährstoffe verloren und der Biofilm aus nitrifizierenden Bakterien wird abgebaut. Klar sollte der eigentlich im Pflanzenfilter landen, aber fluffiger Mulm im Teich selbst ist auch kein Problem und kommt als Gratisgeschenk sowieso.

Schwebalgen können alles verwerten: Ammonium, Nitrit, Nitrat und Phosphor. Pflanzen können das nicht.

Ich würde mit regelmäßigen Wasserwechseln beginnen - jede Woche 20%, bis das Ding klar ist und die Pflanzen beginnen zu wachsen. Eventuell noch Düngekegel im Filtergraben, damit die Pflanzen wenigstens akut was zu nagen haben.

Mit Koiteichen kann man das nur schlecht vergleichen. Ich kicke den Filter mit Pilotfischen, Futter und eventuell Starterbakterien an. Ich kann mich aber auch darauf verlassen, dass die Koi gleich mal ordentlich Dünger produzieren.


Grüße,


Kentucky


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> Statt dessen beschäftigt man sich damit, wer die beste Technik hat.


das lässt sich möglicherweise recht einfach erklären: die letzten Tage war Vollmond und das verspätete Frühlingswetter wird besser, so eine Art Balzverhalten ums beste Wasser im Teich 

 das tritt meist nur im Frühjahr auf, wie eine kurze Algenblüte - also nix schlimmes


----------



## Geisy (12. Mai 2017)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> freu ich mich gerne über die Pflänzchen im Teich





tosa schrieb:


> das kannst du auch, für mich geht halt die Koihaltung vor, wir fanden die auch schön, aber Gesundheit vor Schönheit. Und die Fische wollten wir nicht abgeben.



Mit einem Filtergraben sind die Pflanzen vor den Fischen getrennt.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Mit einem Filtergraben sind die Pflanzen vor den Fischen getrennt.


und das bringt dann was genau?


----------



## Kentucky (12. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> und das bringt dann was genau?



Zuallererst Denitrifikation. Da wohnen Anaerobier, die eigentlich nicht für tote Fische verantwortlich sein können, da sie unter Sauerstoff absterben. Gefährlich wird das nur, wenn darin herumgewühlt wird und die ganzen Schwefelverbindungen (der Gestank ist Schwefel) entweichen. Und Koi wühlen bekanntlich gerne.

Man kann das machen. Das ist aber was für totale Wasserfreaks und wenig anwenderfreundlich.


----------



## Geisy (12. Mai 2017)

Ich dachte ihr kennt das NG System. Wie bitte sollen da Koi in den Filtergraben kommen durch Verrohrung und ZST.

Da können Pflanzen stehen für die Frau von Tosa ohne das die Fische dran können und sich "vergiften".
Vielleicht besuchst Tosa mit Frau mal ein Seminar bei Naturagart um zusehen wie schön sowas aussehen kann.



Kentucky schrieb:


> Das ist aber was für totale Wasserfreaks und wenig anwenderfreundlich


Dann haben die vielen Naturagart Kunden echt viel Ahnung davon. 
Viele schaffen es da mit deutlich weniger Technik, von daher könntest du Recht haben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Vielleicht besuchst Tosa mit Frau mal ein Seminar bei Naturagart um zusehen wie schön sowas aussehen kann.



da sind wir wieder beim Thema!

Ich denke das die Naturagard-Technik in meinen Augen nicht für die Koihaltung geeignet ist! Lassen wir es damit einfach gut sein! Ich habe mehr als einen Naturagard-Teich bereits gesehen und habe kein Interesse an der Fortsetzung von diesem hier! Zudem habe ich gerade im Bereich Brandenburg schon einigen Leuten mit Koihaltung in Schwimmteichen helfen müssen. Ich kann meine Freizeit auch sinnvoller einsetzen!

Wenn das Leute ausprobieren wollen, dann sollen sie es tun, das ist mir egal, aber irgendwann raucht es irgendwann bei den Koi und dann wird man die Konsequenzen schon sehen! Jedem so wie er es will! Ich rede da keinem rein....


----------



## krallowa (12. Mai 2017)

Moin,
verstehe momentan nicht so ganz wo das Problem bei Koi im Zusammenhang mit Pflanzen besteht?
Ist es der Schmodder an und unter den Pflanzen, sind es giftige Pflanzen oder wo ist die Gefahr?
Habe auch Koi (sicher keine High-Class aber schon sehr üppig) im Teich mit Pflanzen und nicht so gut durchströmten Bereichen, daher interessiert mich das.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Geisy (12. Mai 2017)

Hab ich das nun richtig verstanden Tosa?

Bei Naturagart und kranken Fisch ist es der Filter.
Bei HighEnd Filter und kranken Fisch kann es der Filter nicht sein.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab ich das nun richtig verstanden Tosa?
> 
> Bei Naturagart und kranken Fisch ist es der Filter.
> Bei HighEnd Filter und kranken Fisch kann es der Filter nicht sein.



habe ich das so geschrieben, oder interpretierst du das wieder?
wir sind beim Thema Pflanzzonen!

Ganz ehrlich? Du hast echt ein Problem!
Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch hier nichts mehr schreiben!
Und nutze mal die Worte von 4711Lima, die bringen es ziemlich genau auf den Punkt!
Wer was von mir will kann mir eine PN schreiben!

das ist in meinen Augen klares Wasser!


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Ist es der Schmodder an und unter den Pflanzen



das ist meistens das Problem! und auch teilweise sehr schwer festzustellen. Zumindest war es bei mir so!


----------



## Kentucky (12. Mai 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> verstehe momentan nicht so ganz wo das Problem bei Koi im Zusammenhang mit Pflanzen besteht?
> Ist es der Schmodder an und unter den Pflanzen, sind es giftige Pflanzen oder wo ist die Gefahr?



Irgendwann macht es *PENG*, wenn Du Schmodderecken hast, an denen unkontrolliert eine Denitrifikation läuft. Insofern sind es nicht die Pflanzen selbst, sondern die sauerstoffarmen Bereiche an den Pflanzenwurzeln, in denen sich Schwefelverbindungen bilden. Wenn die immer größer werden, weil die Wurzeln wachsen, wird es unangenehm. Das wirkt genauso toxisch wie ein verschlammter Boden.

Das Problem gibt es nicht nur bei Koi, denn das killt auch andere Fische irgendwann.

Pflanzen kann man aber trotzdem haben. Der Pflege- und Kontrollaufwand ist mit Fischen aber erhöht. Einen Filtergraben wollte ich da nicht jedes Jahr ausbuddeln. Sowas ist, wie gesagt, wenig anwenderfreundlich  .


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> ...sondern die sauerstoffarmen Bereiche an den Pflanzenwurzeln...


Da es bekannt zu sein scheint, kann man doch entsprechend mit Belüftung wiederum gegensteuern. Oder!?


----------



## Kentucky (12. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Da es bekannt zu sein scheint, kann man doch entsprechend mit Belüftung wiederum gegensteuern. Oder!?



Wie willst Du denn Schlamm unter einer Pflanze belüften? Das sieht etwa so aus, riecht wie es aussieht, ist rabenschwarz und hat eine äußerst zähe Konsistenz:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> Das sieht etwa so aus, riecht wie es aussieht ...


das schaut ja echt übel aus 


so sollte es wohl aussehen wenn es passt


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Um eine anaerobe Zone zu vermeiden, die vermutlich auch nicht besonders gut durchströmt ist, kann man es doch belüften!? Oder macht das dann so gar keinen Sinn!? Es war doch davon die Rede, dass sich dieses Phänomen in sauerstoffärmeren Bereichen des Teiches - hier insbesondere in Wurzelbereichen und Kieszonen - wiederfindet, da sich dort eben die anaeroben Bereiche einstellen. Wenn ich diese nun doch zusätzlich belüfte und nicht ihrem nicht-durchströmten und sauerstoffarmen Schicksal überlasse, müsste es doch von Vorteil sein!? Würde ich damit nicht dem Kläranlagenprinzip nacheifern, wo extra zusätzliche Blüftung eingebracht wird? Würde denn der Bereich unter den Pflanzen genauso aussehen, wenn der Bereich durchlüftet und durchströmt werden würde?

Ist denn der Schmodder aus dem Teich mit belüfteter Kies- und/oder Pflanzzone?


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> Das sieht etwa so aus, riecht wie es aussieht, ist rabenschwarz und hat eine äußerst zähe Konsistenz:


das war ein alter Schulteich der wohl wenig Beachtung hatte, kein wunder das da so viel schlamm war 
 hier der rest von den Bildern dazu ==> https://biorse09.jimdo.com/fotos/


----------



## Kentucky (12. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> das war ein alter Schulteich der wohl wenig Beachtung hatte, kein wunder das da so viel schlamm war



Das ändert nichts daran, dass es unter den Pflanzen genauso aussieht. Holt doch mal so eine recht große __ Iris raus, dreht sie um und riecht hinein. Das kann jeder selbst ausprobieren. Der Schulteich macht nur vor, was in jedem Teich passiert. Nichts anderes sagt ja auch Naturagart: Es sedimentiert weil Pflanzenteile absterben und pflanzenreiche Gewässer bestrebt sind zu Mooren zu werden. So hat das die Natur vorgesehen und wir wollen genau das Gegenteil. Die Frage ist, ob es einen Unterschied macht wenn der Pflanzengraben sedimentiert oder der Hauptteich, der dieses Schlammwasser bezieht. Ich meine nicht, jedenfalls nicht für Fische - ob Menschen das gut finden müssen sie selbst wissen.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, dass es unter den Pflanzen genauso aussieht


nicht überall - schau dir ruhig mal meine Bilder an


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> nicht überall - schau dir ruhig mal meine Bilder an



dann hast du bis jetzt Glück gehabt! ich hatte das auch 12 Jahre! und von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr.... Im Herbst/Frühjahr noch die Pflanzzone kontrolliert, mit der Hand bis unter die Wurzel, alles bestens, kein Gestank. Als es im Sommer dann auf den Fischen war, den gleichen Test nochmal und meine Hand stank fürchterlich!


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Nun denn, wir haben das Problem (vermutlich) erkannt...die Ursache dafür aber sicher noch nicht abschließend geklärt...und sollten wir nicht nun nach einer Lösung suchen???

@Kentucky Gehe doch bitte mal auf meine Frage aus Beitrag #204 ein und es würde mich freuen, wenn Du sie mir beantworten könntest. Es kann doch nicht nur die eine Lösung - alle Pflanzen raus aus dem Teich - sein. Oder etwa doch?


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Andere Frage - gleicher Hintergrund ~ Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich denn noch, wenn ich Pflanzen im Teich haben möchte, aber dieses Risiko der übermäßigen Sedimentierung/Verschlammung einer anaeroben Pflanz- und/oder Kieszone vermeiden will?


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> und von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr....


so schnell geht das ja nun auch ned, man sieht es ja wenn was mit dem Grünzeugs nicht stimmt - dann muss man gegensteuern oder mit den Konsequenzen leben


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> so schnell geht das ja nun auch ned, man sieht es ja wenn was mit dem Grünzeugs nicht stimmt - dann muss man gegensteuern oder mit den Konsequenzen leben



die __ Iris und anderen Pflanzen sahen aus wie jedes Jahr. Und ja es geht so schnell. Das ganze hat bei mir wahrscheinlich an einer Stelle angefangen die man mit der Hand nicht erreichen kann und das setzte sich sehr schnell auf weitere Bereiche um. Dazu noch nen bisschen Laichspiel etc.. Jeden Frühjahr und Herbst war ein Tierarzt da und hat das auch immer kontrolliert.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Um eine anaerobe Zone zu vermeiden, die vermutlich auch nicht besonders gut durchströmt ist, kann man es doch belüften!? Oder macht das dann so gar keinen Sinn!? Es war doch davon die Rede, dass sich dieses Phänomen in sauerstoffärmeren Bereichen des Teiches - hier insbesondere in Wurzelbereichen und Kieszonen - wiederfindet, da sich dort eben die anaeroben Bereiche einstellen. Wenn ich diese nun doch zusätzlich belüfte und nicht ihrem nicht-durchströmten und sauerstoffarmen Schicksal überlasse, müsste es doch von Vorteil sein!?


bei mir lief aus der damals gepumpten Anlage ein Rücklaufrohr komplett durch diese Zone, Kies war dort nicht eingebracht, bzw. der vor vielen Jahren eingebrachte lag auf dem Boden des einen Teiches. Die Wurzeln waren damals extra in Töpfen und hochgestellt, darunter lagen Belüftungssteine. Beim rausreissen hatte ich echt Arbeit mit der Demontage der Wurzelkörbe, der Steine die unten drunter lagen und den Belüftungssteinen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht nur die eine Lösung - alle Pflanzen raus aus dem Teich - sein.


bei mir war es die einzigste Lösung, danach zogen plötzlich auch alle Behandlungen, die Aufbrüche liessen nach und nach weiteren 4 Monaten waren alle Fische gesund bzw. auf dem Weg der Besserung. Vorher war das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

wenn die Pflanzen gesund sind und im richtigen Substrat stehen geben sie sogar Sauerstoff über die Wurzeln ab, der wieder Schwefelwasserstoff (giftig) oxidiert.
Wer Substrat mit Organischen Stoffen verwendet wird früher oder später das von tosa beschriebene Problem bekommen.

IMHO: einfacher Sand ist immer noch das beste Substrat.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> einfacher Sand ist immer noch das beste Substrat.


es war nur noch reine Wurzel da. Aber wir hatten 1 Jahr später eine Seerose in einen Topf mit Sand gepflanzt. Leider war das nur eine willkommene Bereicherung auf dem Speiseplan. Also Topf wieder raus und Sand abgekippt, der stank auch so und sah ähnlich aus.


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Ok, Danke @tosa Torsten - Das sind dann also soweit deine Erfahrungen. Gut, dass es bei Dir mit dieser Maßnahme letztendlich eine Besserung gab, die bis heute anhält. Nun gibt es aber auch Fischteiche, die haben Pflanzen im Teich und auch dort müsste es dann ja ähnliche oder gleichgelagerte Probleme geben, wie Krankheiten, Entzündungen und auch den ungewollten Schlamm. Ich selbst habe meinen Teich mit Pflanzen versehen und würde nun natürlich gerne vorher auf Lösungssuche gehen, sollte sich bei mir ein ähnliches Szenario in den Jahren ergeben. Ich will nämlich nicht auf die Pflanzen im Teich verzichten, so dass ich pragmatische Lösungen schon mal eruieren möchte.

Anhand deines Beispieles bringt die Zufuhr von Luft in schwer zugänglichen und schlecht bzw. gar nicht durchströmten Ecken also nichts positives?

Was kann ich denn nun unternehmen, um diesen Schlamm entweder biologisch im Teich umzuwandeln bzw. aufzuarbeiten - oder wenn das bio-chemisch nicht geht - was kann ich tun, um diesen Schlamm dauerhaft "automatisiert" zu entfernen?

Das ganze Szenario trifft dann ja auch bei Schwimmteichen auf. Richtig? Es ist also nicht nur für Fischteich-, sondern auch für Schwimmteichbesitzer wichtig.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Nun gibt es aber auch Fischteiche, die haben Pflanzen im Teich und auch dort müsste es dann ja ähnliche oder gleichgelagerte Probleme geben, wie Krankheiten, Entzündungen und auch den ungewollten Schlamm.


wie gesagt, hatten wir auch jahrelang nicht. uns traf es aus heiterem Himmel. manchmal kann es ein kleiner Auslöser sein der alles durcheinander bringt. manchmal auch nur ein geschwächter Fisch, ein zu milder Winter, ein zu kalter Winter, diese Frage kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Bei manchen bricht es auch jahrzehntelang nicht aus, wahrscheinlich aus Glück, oder weil die entsprechenden Faktoren (die ich nicht weiß) nie aufgetreten sind.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich will nämlich nicht auf die Pflanzen im Teich verzichten,


tja, das war auch unser Gedanke, deswegen der Versuch mit der Seerose.



Zacky schrieb:


> Anhand deines Beispieles bringt die Zufuhr von Luft in schwer zugänglichen und schlecht bzw. gar nicht durchströmten Ecken also


tja, ich habe es mit Belüftersteinen probiert, die gingen sogar noch. Die Frage ist wie man das kontrollieren will. Die Wurzel unserer __ Iris hatte das stattliche Gewicht von gepflegten 150-200kg und mußte im Teich (bei reduziertem Wasserstand) zerlegt werden. Früher gab es auch nicht die heute verfügbaren Belüftungsschläuche wie z.B. von BGM. vielleicht klappt es damit besser? ich kann es nicht sagen!



Zacky schrieb:


> Das ganze Szenario trifft dann ja auch bei Schwimmteichen auf


wenn der Mensch keine offenen Wunden hat ist das eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Diese Keime hat früher jedes Kind kennengelernt, die schwimmen unter anderem in Pfützen... nur bei Fischen lassen sie diese extreme Aggressivität walten.



Zacky schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn nun unternehmen, um diesen Schlamm entweder biologisch im Teich umzuwandeln bzw. aufzuarbeiten - oder wenn das bio-chemisch nicht geht - was kann ich tun, um diesen Schlamm dauerhaft "automatisiert" zu entfernen?


Ein Versuch wären die Belüftungsschläuche von BGM. Dazu würde ich heute dafür sorgen das die Wurzelmasse nicht mehr ausufern kann und händelbar ist. Diese süssen Plastikpflanzkörbe(Brotkörbe etc. für Wasserpflanzen sind dazu nicht geeignet. Ich würde da heute evtl. auf Edelstahlkörbe ausweichen, diese mit grobem Kies gefüllt und jedes Jahr alle Pflanzen raus und die Wurzeln komplett reduzieren. Dazu diese Körbe auf ein Podest stellen (z.B. einen Stein) damit der Dreck der sich im Kies ansammelt sich nicht unter dem Korb sammelt. Darum dann den Belüftungsschlauch. (Das ist nur mal eine Idee)


----------



## Teich4You (12. Mai 2017)

Fest Im Substrat gebunden ist dieser Schlamm Nahrung für die Pflanzen. 
Für Schwimmteiche völlig unbedenklich. 
Das Prinzip des Filtergraben baut doch darauf auf.

Für Fischteiche ist es auch nicht immer ein Problem. Aber manchmal halt. Verhindern kann man es nur, indem man die Pflanzen ohne Substrat pflanzt. Von mir aus auf Gitterkörbe die vom Wasser durchströmt werden können. Hauptsache man hat keine Bereiche wo das Wasser steht. 

Pflanzbereiche sind aber nicht automatisch Keimbereiche. Die Schmodderecken sind allerdings dann einfach ein super Lebensraum für Keime.


----------



## Kentucky (12. Mai 2017)

Mal bis zum Ende anschauen 





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zZH8svD0fo_


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Super Video, auch wenn ich den Menschen nicht verstanden habe, was er gesagt hatte. 

Aber das hilft jetzt nicht wirklich weiter.  Das Teiche und auch ganze Seen verlanden können, steht außer Frage...daher nochmal die Frage; Was kann ich tun, wenn ich dennoch meinen Teich mit Pflanzen bestücken möchte und der Verlandung entgegen treten will!? Wie vermeide ich diese anaeroben Zonen? Wie vermeide ich die anaeroben Zonen unter den Wurzelbereichen?

Kurzum, wahrscheinlich kann nicht viel beeinflussen, weil die Natur eben so ist und die Verlandung ein biologischer Prozess ist, den ich als Teichbesitzer nicht aufhalten kann...oder vielleicht doch!? Das verlandete Seen oder auch Teiche auf die Jahre hin gesehen, durch den Teichbesitzer saniert werden müssen, ist also das Ergebnis dieser Informationen. Das nennt man wohl "Renaturierung" oder so und ist in meinen Augen eigentlich nichts Neues. Mir ist es zumindest bewusst, dass ich mich um meinen Teich kümmern muss, Pflanzen zurückschneiden, teilen und ausdünnen muss und ggf. auch in den sauren Apfel beißen muss, den ganzen Teich komplett zu sanieren. Es gibt eben nicht den pflegelosen Teich.

Torsten (Tosa) hat aus seiner Sicht geantwortet und schon ein paar Gedanken einfließen lassen. 

Für mich sind Pflanzen in einem Teich ein wichtiger und sinnvoller Bestandteil der Teichbiologie. Andere verzichten darauf und scheinen damit zufrieden zu sein. Ok, dann soll das auch so sein, aber von vorn herein die Bepflanzung eines Teiches in gewisser Weise abzulehnen, finde ich nicht zielführend. Es sollte hier nicht einfach nur gesagt werden - "geht nicht" - sondern man sollte sich vielleicht gedanklich mit einer Lösung befassen und sich bei der Suche nach solcher beteiligen, wie man diesen Prozess - wenn er nicht aufzuhalten ist - zumindest deutlich verlangsamt oder anderweitig "lebensverlängernd" beeinflussen kann.

Woraus besteht dieser Schmodder überhaupt? Kann man diesen auf irgendeine Art & Weise evtl. mechanisch aus dem bestehenden Teichsystem heraus filtern? Kann man dazu schon Vorkehrungen beim Teichbau treffen, um genau diese mechanische "Filterung" überhaupt zu ermöglichen? Wie kann man die Verlandungsphase evtl. verlängern? Ist eine Teilumwandlung des Schmodders innerhalb der Teichbiologie durch zusätzliche bio-chemische Prozesse zu erreichen?


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2017)

@Kentucky: das war ein sehr informativer film  , ein Teich geht halt ohne Pflege ned in die richtige Richtung

der Schlammsauger ist schon ein  es  Gerät


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Kurzum, wahrscheinlich kann nicht viel beeinflussen, weil die Natur eben so ist und die Verlandung ein biologischer Prozess ist, den ich als Teichbesitzer nicht aufhalten kann...oder vielleicht doch!? Das verlandete Seen oder auch Teiche auf die Jahre hin gesehen, durch den Teichbesitzer saniert werden müssen, ist also das Ergebnis dieser Informationen. Das nennt man wohl "Renaturierung" oder so und ist in meinen Augen eigentlich nichts Neues.
> 
> ( ... )



Renaturierung ... wenn man einen Bach "Kanalisiert" hat, also in durch ein Beton-Bachbett gezwängt hat und dieses aus Naturschutzgründen abbricht und wieder ein natürliches Bachbett gestaltet. 

Hat im Grunde nix mit einem verschlammten natürlich gestalteten Teich zutun den man vom Schlamm befreit.

Klugschei..er-Modus aus

Zum Thema selbst kann ich nix sagen.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Zacky (12. Mai 2017)

Ok, Danke für den Hinweis. Wieder was gelernt...und ich bin von dieser "Renaturierung" als Begriff ausgegangen, weil bei uns im Ort vor 3 Jahren ein verlandeter See durch die Gemeinde ausgebaggert und von übermäßigen Pflanzenwuchs uferseits befreit wurde. Da stand so etwas in der Richtung auf der großen Bautafel während der Maßnahmen.


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2017)

So ... jetzt habe ich mir diesen ökologischen Wahnsinn auch angesehen.

Der Wahnsinn hat bestimmt genausoviel gekostet wie eine Neuanlage. Einzig die beanspruchte Fläche muß vorhanden sein.

Meiner Meinung nach eine Alternative, sofern es Kostenneutral ist.

Sorry für mein OT

LG
Helmut


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> habe ich das so geschrieben, oder interpretierst du das wieder?
> wir sind beim Thema Pflanzzonen!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Du hast echt ein Problem!
> ...



Klares Wasser ja, aber keine klaren Bilder 
Was mir gut gefällt ist, der ins Wasser reichende Busch.
Wird im Sommer bestimmt gut angenommen ?

Dann zum eigentlichen Thema:
Auch ich habe einen Pflanzbereich im Hochteich, auf 70 cm Tiefe.
Sieht man ganz gut, in meinem Thread. Hier wurde 2014 auch gesagt, wie lange dies halt so bleibt/anhält ..
Nach gut 3 Jahren, kann ich nun sagen, das es immer noch aussieht wie früher! Die Kiesel sind sauber, als wären sie vor kurzem erst hinein geschüttet worden.
Auch kann ich keinen Schmodder erkennen, welcher sich in diesem Bereich angesammelt hätte.

Nichtsdestotrotz, wird dieser Bereich wohl im nächsten Jahr weichen müssen.
Auch wurden die ersten Pflanzen dieses Jahr, schon entsorgt.


----------



## tosa (12. Mai 2017)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Was mir gut gefällt ist, der ins Wasser reichend Busch.


ist ne Harlekinweide, die Fotos wurden vom Balkon heute gemacht


Alfii147 schrieb:


> Die Kiesel sind sauber, als wären sie vor kurzem erst hinein geschüttet worden.


hast du mal mit der Hand tief in den Kieselsteinen reingefasst?


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Mai 2017)

Ja, erst vor kurzem! Kein Schlick, üblichen Schwebstoffe, aber auch nicht dramatisch.
Den Rest, erledigen die Fische.


----------



## Kentucky (12. Mai 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Aber das hilft jetzt nicht wirklich weiter.  Das Teiche und auch ganze Seen verlanden können, steht außer Frage...daher nochmal die Frage; Was kann ich tun, wenn ich dennoch meinen Teich mit Pflanzen bestücken möchte und der Verlandung entgegen treten will!? Wie vermeide ich diese anaeroben Zonen? Wie vermeide ich die anaeroben Zonen unter den Wurzelbereichen?



Ein Teich, in dem Pflanzen wachsen können, ist grundsätzlich ein eutropher Teich. Eutrophe Teiche werden von Mutter Natur verlandet - das ist ein natürlicher Prozess. Dieser Schlamm ist eine Vorstufe zu Erdöl - und ich mache da jetzt keinen Witz. Warum einem das seit Jahrzehnten als stabiles Ökosystem verkauft wird, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Lösungen gibt es da von mir auch keine, außer man überlistet die Natur und holt den Schlamm eben per aufwändiger Filteranlagen oder Handarbeit regelmäßig aus dem Teich.

Ich finde, man sieht in dem Film, wie Pflanzen das Substrat regelrecht unter sich sammeln, um es zu nutzen und zu verbreiten. Hier, bei mir, wurde letztes Jahr ein ganzer Stausee von der Gemeinde renoviert, um die Verlandung zu stoppen.

P.S.: Der Schlammsauger wäre auch ganz mein Ding


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo

ich hab mal versucht ein paar Infos aus den netz zusammenzutragen:

http://www.pflanzenforschung.de/de/themen/lexikon/wurzel-metamorphosen-339
http://www.aqua-rebell.de/wasserpflanzen/kohlen-sauer-wasserstoff.html
http://www.heimbiotop.de/pflanzenernaehrung.html
http://www.innovations-report.de//html/berichte/architektur-bauwesen/bericht-6183.html
[DLMURL]https://www4.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/is/16493/verlandungsbereiche.pdf?command=downloadContent&filename=verlandungsbereiche.pdf[/DLMURL]
http://www.bauumwelt.bremen.de/sixcms/media.php/13/Stehende_Gewaesser_Bericht_20847.pdf
http://www.uni-kassel.de/upress/online/frei/978-3-89958-610-7.volltext.frei.pdf​so grob kann man sagen: durch eine Überdüngung (Eutrophierung) wird dieser Prozess, der für die Entstehung von Faulschlamm verantwortlich ist ausgelöst.
im pdf der uni Kassel ist es auf seite 12-13 recht gut beschrieben.


um das zu verhindern sollte das wasser klar (UVC?) und sauerstoffreich sein, abgestorbene Algen(Mulm) / Pflanzen dann schnell aus dem wasser entfernen (TF/EBF)
das müsste wieder für einen besseren Sauerstoffgehalt sorgen, durch den organische Verbindungen wieder abgebaut werden können  (gut) und die Zersetzungsprozesse (böse) gestoppt  werden.

manchen pflanzen muss dann wohl mit düngekegeln nachgeholfen, oder eben aus dem Teich entfernt werden.

mein Fazit: wenn Grünzeugs dann richtig viel oder komplett ohne, ein Zwischending wird ne Bruchlandung hinlegen.

und nun ihr


----------



## Geisy (13. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> da sind wir wieder beim Thema!
> 
> Ich denke das die Naturagard-Technik in meinen Augen nicht für die Koihaltung geeignet ist! Lassen wir es damit einfach gut sein! Ich habe mehr als einen Naturagard-Teich bereits gesehen und habe kein Interesse an der Fortsetzung von diesem hier! Zudem habe ich gerade im Bereich Brandenburg schon einigen Leuten mit Koihaltung in Schwimmteichen helfen müssen. Ich kann meine Freizeit auch sinnvoller einsetzen!
> 
> ...



Wo siehst du nun den Zusammenhang von dem kranken Fisch den du mit abgebildet hast zur Naturagard Technik?


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo Tosa und all die anderen die sich mit Bakterien auskennen.
Wie kann ein Bakterium was sowas wie die Lochkrankheit auslöst. Also ein Eiweiß fressendes und dazu O2 benötigendes Bakterium im aneroben also Sauerstoff armen Bereich.gedeihen.
Da ist je ein Wiederspruch in sich. Weiterhin wie kann es dazu kommen das genau diese Art Bakterien in erster Linie in den so genannten Koipools zu schlagen. Wo es doch gar keinen Pflanzbereich und /oder Gamelbereich geben kann.
Irgendwas passt da nicht zusammen.
Und dann  bitte klassifiziert doch mal die Bakterien welche f0r den Faulschlamm verantwortlich sind also gern im aneroben Bereich leben.
Im übrigen sind den ihre Urgroßeltern für die heutige Umweltverschmutzung verantwortlich und nicht der arme kleine und naive Homosapiens.


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wo siehst du nun den Zusammenhang von dem kranken Fisch den du mit abgebildet hast zur Naturagard Technik?


den Zusammenhang hast du selber hergestellt! Du mußt mir nicht irgendwas versuchen einzureden, oder mir das Wort im Mund zu verdrehen! Das ist einfach eine nervige Angewohnheit von dir! und somit antworte ich auf deine Beiträge hiermit letztmalig! versuche doch deine Filter an Naturagard zu verkaufen!

P.S.: ich habe dich auf Ignorieren gesetzt, du bist der 1. in 5 Jahren der es geschafft hat!


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wie kann ein Bakterium was sowas wie die Lochkrankheit auslöst. Also ein Eiweiß fressendes und dazu O2 benötigendes Bakterium im aneroben also Sauerstoff armen Bereich.gedeihen.


naja, sie brauchen nicht unbedingt Sauerstoff, sie können auch auf Nitratatmung umstellen!
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudomonas
hier mal ein Zitat aus dem Beitrag:
Nitrat kann bei den meisten Arten als alternativer Elektronenakzeptor statt Sauerstoff bei der Atmung dienen (Nitratatmung). In diesem Fall wird Nitrat (NO3−) zu elementarem, molekularem Stickstoff (N2) reduziert (Denitrifikation). Da für die Nitratatmung kein Sauerstoff nötig ist, sind einige Arten auch in der Lage, unter Ausschluss frei gelösten Sauerstoffs (anoxisch) zu wachsen,

ein weiteres Zitat:
Pseudomonaden sind ubiquitär, also allgegenwärtig in der Umwelt („Pfützenkeim“). Man findet sie im Boden, Wasser sowie in oder auf Pflanzen und Tieren. Pseudomonaden leben oft saprotroph, also von abgestorbenem organischen Material. Man findet sie auch häufig in der Rhizosphäre, diese von den Pflanzen beeinflusste Umgebung stellt ein gutes Habitat für Pseudomonaden dar, sie sind gut an die Rhizosphäre angepasst.[3]

finde ich auch sehr wichtig:
Obwohl einige pflanzenpathogen sind, tragen viele Arten auch zum Schutz der Pflanzen bei, indem sie innerhalb der Rhizosphäre andere Mikroorganismen verdrängen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeromonas
Zitat:
_Aeromonas_ findet man im Süß- und Brackwasser. Die Arten können Zucker (z. B. Glucose) für den Stoffwechsel nutzen, dabei bilden sie im Allgemeinen Säure. Auch Stärke wird unter Säurebildung abgebaut. Teilweise, z. B. bei _Aeromonas hydrophila_, findet unter Gasbildung die 2,3-Butandiolgärung statt.

Somit dürfte klar sein das diese Bakterien durchaus in der Lage sind sich ihrem Lebensumfeld anzupassen. Bei den Pseudomonaden sieht man dann auch gleich noch den Speiseplan der bevorzugt in den Pflanzenzonen zu finden ist.

Ich bin jetzt nicht auf die Wirkung auf den Menschen eingegangen, ich denke jeder kann das selber komplett lesen.




troll20 schrieb:


> Weiterhin wie kann es dazu kommen das genau diese Art Bakterien in erster Linie in den so genannten Koipools zu schlagen. Wo es doch gar keinen Pflanzbereich und /oder Gamelbereich geben kann.


in den sog. Koiponds wird diese Wirkung überwiegend durch die Vergesellschaftung von neuen Fischen verschiedenster Händler, Züchter hervorgerufen. Denn jeder Fisch hat diese Keime zwangsweise auf der Schuppe. Das ist dann die sog. Kreuzverkeimung (eigentlich in meinen Augen ein falscher Begriff). Dadurch könnte es hier zu einer Häufung der Fälle auftreten. Zudem schreiben sehr wenige Leute in Foren betreffend ihrer Goldfische etc., dazu gehen die wenigsten mit solchen Problemen so offen um wie ich. Gerade bei den Koihaltern in Foren findet das im Hintergrund per PN oder sogar Telefon statt um sich vor den anderen nicht zu blamieren (was für ein Schwachsinn)!

Von daher würde ich es mal nicht an den Koipools festmachen. Wenn die sinnvoll laufen, ein Neubesatz vernünftig geplant wird geht das eigentlich sehr gut ohne Probleme. Betr. der Schmutzecken kristallisieren sich hierbei bei der Fehlersuche immer wieder verstopfte, ungereinigte Rohre, BA-Deckel die schon seit Jahren nicht rausgeholt wurden, Filter die einfach mal verdreckt sind (Festbettfilter, Lavagräben etc.) als Problemstellung heraus. Aber das sind Sachen die man schnell herausbekommt und auch verhältnismäßig schnell korrigiert kriegt. Etwas anders sieht es dann aus wenn zu den vorgenannten Problemen noch Pflanzzonen und Kies am Boden kommt, das ist dann schon deutlich schwerer zu korrigieren. Denn dazu müssen die Teiche normalerweise komplett abgelassen, Fische gehältert und dann der gesamte Teich gereinigt werden.

Wie gesagt, auch diese naturbelassenen Teiche können jahrelang funktionieren, nur irgendwann kommt eine Stellschraube und es eskaliert, und genau dann ist manchmal extrem Aktionismus gefragt. In meinem Fall hat die Stellschraube das innerhalb von 6 Monaten komplett gedreht, Behandlungsdauer für diesen Mist waren dann 18 Monate und über das eingesetzte Geld wollen wir gar nicht reden, nur so als Beispiel: ca. 80 Antibiogramme nenne ich diesbezüglich mein Eigentum!


----------



## troll20 (13. Mai 2017)

Danke Thorsten,
Das entspricht alles meinen Erfahrungen, insbesondere 


tosa schrieb:


> ein weiteres Zitat:
> Pseudomonaden sind ubiquitär, also allgegenwärtig in der Umwelt („Pfützenkeim“). Man findet sie im Boden, Wasser sowie in oder auf Pflanzen und Tieren.


Was mich dann wiederum zu dem Punkt bringt: Warum kommt es zu diesem sprunghaften Anstieg. Der u.a. darauf meiner Meinung auch zurück zu schreiben ist wie du schon anmerkst:


tosa schrieb:


> durch die Vergesellschaftung von neuen Fischen


Aber in erster Linie auf Miss- Management fest gelegt werden kann.
Den was liegt jedem leben sozusagen im Blut, die Vermehrung. 
Dazu braucht es jedoch bestimmte Nahrungsangebote welche für jede Art unterschiedlich ist.
Diese Pseudos mögen am liebsten Eiweiß ist dieser nicht ausreichend im Boden vorhanden werden andere Bereiche gesucht. 
Gibt es aber aus irgendeinem Grund geschwächte bzw gestresste Fische ist diesem Bakterium erst die Tier geöffnet.
Von daher kann ich auch in Schwimmteichen mit wenig Besatz nur zu regelmäßigen Frischwasser raten. 
Und wie du es auch schon schreibst :


tosa schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nicht auf die Wirkung auf den Menschen eingegangen, ich denke jeder kann das selber komplett lesen.


Ohne weitere Kommentare denn damit sollte alles gesagt sein.
Wenn dann noch vor dem Wasserwechsel der Eiweiß haltige Mulm abgesaugt wird,  werden damit auch solche Bakterien mit entsorgt.
Und bitte nicht vergessen wir reden hier von Kleinstgewässern in geschlossenen Kreisläufen in denen man wenn man drin schwimmen und / oder Tiere halten möchte auch ein entsprechendes Microklima unterstützen sollte.
Der eine versucht es über Hightech Filter der nächste über Joghurtmixturen und andere mit entsprechend frisch Wasser. 
Ich für meinen Teil versuch es mit ein bissel von allem.
Was insbesondere die Pflanzen angeht gehe ich nicht nur daran die welken Blätter zu entsorgen sondern nehm jedes Jahr ein Pflanzteil komplett mit Wurzeln raus. Da kaum noch einer im Herbst was abholen will gehts halt auf dem Kompost. 
Im übrigen werden die abzugeben Pflanzen nur gewaschen über geben 
Eine zusätzliche Desinfektion halte ich wiederum für übertrieben sofern nicht der Tierbesatz schon geschwäscht ist gibt es normalerweise keine Probleme. Sind die Pflanzen raus kann auch evtl. Vorhandener Schlamm raus. 
Und genau so muss man auch in einem Filtergraben vor gehen.
Jedoch sei drauf hingewiesen um so größer der Bereich in dem Nährstoffe verwerten werden im Verhältnis zum Schwimmbereich um so weniger Arbeit.  Leider wird was bestimmt auch der Her von NG.bestätigen kann der Schwimmbereich riesen groß geplannt und der Reinigunsbereich nur so viel wie unbedingt nötig.


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> Da für die Nitratatmung kein Sauerstoff nötig ist, sind einige Arten auch in der Lage, unter Ausschluss frei gelösten Sauerstoffs (anoxisch) zu wachsen,



und hier der ganze Satz:

"Da für die Nitratatmung kein Sauerstoff nötig ist, sind einige Arten auch in der Lage, unter Ausschluss frei gelösten Sauerstoffs (anoxisch) zu wachsen, doch dies ist eher selten der Fall."​das liest sich doch besser


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und hier der ganze Satz:
> 
> "Da für die Nitratatmung kein Sauerstoff nötig ist, sind einige Arten auch in der Lage, unter Ausschluss frei gelösten Sauerstoffs (anoxisch) zu wachsen, doch dies ist eher selten der Fall."​das liest sich doch besser



da ist dann die Frage welche der hunderte von Unterarten die man auf Antibiogrammen vorfinden kann gerade das erfüllt! Eine Abschwächung der Aussage würde ich diesbezüglich persönlich nicht riskieren, dazu bin ich zu wenig in dem Thema drin.


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber in erster Linie auf Miss- Management fest gelegt werden kann.


tja, das ist die Frage, wann beginnt das Miss-Management genau? Ist es die Pflanzenzone an sich schon? oder der Biofilter der nicht gereinigt wurde? oder auch der Kies am Boden? oder der Unterschied gepumpt zu Schwerkraft? Diesbezüglich kann ich mich nicht zu 100% festlegen. Ich bin halt nach dem GAU auf max. gegangen und der Erfolg gab mir Recht. Ob es mit weniger gegangen wäre kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber ich empfehle von daher sehr gerne eine saubere Lösung. ob diese mit Festbettfilter oder MovingBed ist, das muss jeder selber wissen. Jeder der mich fragt erhält diesbezüglich auch die entsprechenden Hinweise. Gerade erst in diesem Forum vor ein paar Tagen erledigt. Ein Festbettfilter muss halt öfter kontrolliert und sauber gemacht werden. Pflanzzonen halt sehr oft kontrolliert und bei Feststellung des Fäulnisschlamms komplett saniert werden. Da kann ich eigentlich von einem aufschieben, bzw. Minimaleingriff nur abraten. Also wenn, dann richtig oder gar nicht!



troll20 schrieb:


> Diese Pseudos mögen am liebsten Eiweiß ist dieser nicht ausreichend im Boden vorhanden werden andere Bereiche gesucht.
> Gibt es aber aus irgendeinem Grund geschwächte bzw gestresste Fische ist diesem Bakterium erst die Tier geöffnet.


Das ist richtig. am Anfang nehmen sie sich einen geschwächten Fisch. Das dumme ist nur das es meistens nicht der ist den man selber als geschwächt einstuft. Dazu kommt das diese Bakterien meistens an offen nicht sichtbaren Stellen anfangen (Bauchbereich, Brust- und Afterflossen, Mundhöhle, Unterkiefer etc.) d.h. wenn man es sieht ist es meist schon sehr weit fortgeschritten.



troll20 schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich auch in Schwimmteichen mit wenig Besatz nur zu regelmäßigen Frischwasser raten.


absolut richtig!



troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch vor dem Wasserwechsel der Eiweiß haltige Mulm abgesaugt wird, werden damit auch solche Bakterien mit entsorgt.


richtig, aber aufpassen das ich den Mulm auch aus dem Teich befördere und nicht nur aufwirbel, denn das ist das fatale, der aufgewirbelte Mulm ist ein purer Bakterienherd der dann von der Nitratatmung durch die freie Wasserfläche sofort wieder auf die o2-Atmung umsteigt und sich somit noch schneller vermehrt! Also auch das mit Bedacht und Überlegung durchführen.



troll20 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil versuch es mit ein bissel von allem.


wenn du deinen Weg gefunden hast ist gut.... da rede ich auch niemanden rein. Nur wenn es geknallt hat muss man umdenken.....



troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen werden die abzugeben Pflanzen nur gewaschen über geben
> Eine zusätzliche Desinfektion halte ich wiederum für übertrieben sofern nicht der Tierbesatz schon geschwäscht ist gibt es normalerweise keine Probleme. Sind die Pflanzen raus kann auch evtl. Vorhandener Schlamm raus.


Sehr gute, richtige Entscheidung!
Wenn einer doch desinfizieren will nur der Hinweis:
Das geht sehr gut mit Kaliumpermanganat (KPM)


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> dazu bin ich zu wenig in dem Thema drin.


und ich kein Mikrobiologe,

ist denn da niemand im Forum der da etwas helleres Licht in die Sache bringen könnte


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> und ich kein Mikrobiologe,
> 
> ist denn da niemand im Forum der da etwas helleres Licht in die Sache bringen könnte


hier nochmal ein Link, da stehen dann noch andere Nährstoffquellen drin.
http://www.spektrum.de/lexikon/biologie/pseudomonas/54561

Wenn es dir hilft kann ich mal die Antibiogramme durchgehen und die gängigen Unterarten hier posten, die lassen sich alle googeln....


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

-Aeromonas veronii
-Aeromonas hydrophila
-Aeromonas eurenophilia
-Aeromonas bestiarum
-Acinetobacter calcooceticus
-Acinetobacter johnsonii
-Acinetobacter iwoffil
-Acinetobacter haemolyticus
-Acinetobacter tjernbergiae
-Morganella morganii
-Shewanella putrefaciens
-Shewanella baltica
-Citrobacter
-Citrobacter freundii
-Chryseobacterium indologenes
-Chryseobacterium joostei
-Chryseoacterium gleum
-Raoultella arnithinoytica
-Pseudomanas graminis
-Pseudomonas koreensis
-Pseudomonas monteilii
-Pseudomonas putida
-Pseudomonas medocina
-Pseudomonas species

aus einem toten Fisch:
-phagozytierten Bakterien (Kurzstäbchen)

meistens waren mindestens 2 verschiedene Bakterien tätig, Rekord waren 4 auf einer Probe.


----------



## mitch (13. Mai 2017)

und hier mal die links dazu in "Wikipedia"

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aeromonas
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acinetobacter
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterobakterien
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citrobacter
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chryseobacterium
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudomonas

wenn man sich das (als Laie) so durchliest bekommt man es ja mit der Angst zu tun  
die "Acinetobacter" sind nicht ohne
wie bekommt man da dann einen Fisch aus dem Wasser ohne sich selbst zu gefährden - Schutzanzug / Handschuhe


----------



## tosa (13. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Handschuhe


einweghandschuhe und gute Desinfektion, zumindest bei uns ist es gut gegangen!


----------



## Kentucky (13. Mai 2017)

Handschuhe sind dringend angeraten, denn im Schlamm lauern auch humanpathogene Clostridien und Bakterien, die eine Sulfatatmung beherrschen. Das stinkt nicht umsonst so furchtbar.


----------



## Wohlfühloase (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und bin mir nicht sicher ob meine Frage an der richtigen Stelle steht.
Wir haben vor 3 Jahren eine winzigen Gartenteich (Plastikschale) übernommen. Jedes Jahr blühen wunderschöne Seerosen darin und jedes Jahr lässt sich auch ein kleiner Frosch darin sehen. Letztes Jahr haben wir etwas Teicherde aufgefüllt. Diese steigt aber immer an die Oberfläche. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo ?,



Wohlfühloase schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr haben wir etwas Teicherde aufgefüllt. Diese steigt aber immer an die Oberfläche. Woran kann das liegen?


das liegt an


Wohlfühloase schrieb:


> etwas Teicherde



besser wäre es die erde gegen sand (z.B. Estrichsand) auszutauschen - es dauert zwar ne zeit bis da wasser wieder klar wird (1-2 Wochen)
teicherde hat einfach zu viele Nährstoffe


----------

